# WOW B6 Ebay....restored right!



## bobcycles (Nov 14, 2017)

VERY unusual to see a properly restored/ (painted at least... )   bike on eBay..
Who ever did the paint work on this one nailed it...in fact hit it out of the park!
reasonable BIN too.

Snydebike always has some of the best stuff on eBay and always priced very fair!

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=302527469484


----------



## phantom (Nov 14, 2017)

Boy I agree. If I wasn't so determined to find a red 59 Phantom I could be very happy with that one.


----------



## John G04 (Nov 14, 2017)

Wow thats really nice good price too.


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 14, 2017)

Schwinn is life said:


> Wow thats really nice good price too.





"AS" stem, US tires, and Mesinger saddle and you're set!  OG


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 14, 2017)

Bob is a great ebayer.  I have purchased complete bikes and parts from him a good 15-20 times.


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Nov 15, 2017)

bobcycles said:


> VERY unusual to see a properly restored/ (painted at least... )   bike on eBay..
> Who ever did the paint work on this one nailed it...in fact hit it out of the park!
> reasonable BIN too.
> 
> ...



soo the stem, tires and saddle are not correct @bobcycles?

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## FULLYLOADED (Nov 15, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Bob is a great ebayer.  I have purchased complete bikes and parts from him a good 15-20 times.



He is, i got my 50 Green Phantom from him.Fair price indeed.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 15, 2017)

FULLYLOADED said:


> soo the stem, tires and saddle are not correct @bobcycles?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk





Mesinger leather saddle

deluxe AS forged stem

Goodyear, Schwinn etc US tires


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 16, 2017)

Sold for $1130 with a bid thrown in two seconds before the end. Surprised there weren't more bidders.


----------



## Nashman (Nov 17, 2017)

bobcycles said:


> VERY unusual to see a properly restored/ (painted at least... )   bike on eBay..
> Who ever did the paint work on this one nailed it...in fact hit it out of the park!
> reasonable BIN too.
> 
> ...



Exactly my thoughts. I was drooling over that bike. It went for a fair price, kinda low really.  Bob Snyder does have nice stuff. I've bought a bike from him and lots of goodies over the years.


----------



## Nashman (Nov 17, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Bob is a great ebayer.  I have purchased complete bikes and parts from him a good 15-20 times.



Ditto....


----------

